# Tiny Tach



## SCRedfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Has anybody installed one? I have a 40 Yamaha fourstroke and the RPM's are jumping all up and down. More or less wraps? Just wondering what works . Thanks Tom


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

more wraps and/or pick another plug wire....did u get one for a 4str...good luck


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I just put one on my new skiff (30 etec). I think I need a few more wraps also. My tiny tach on my old skiff (50 etec) was really stable.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Sublime said:


> I just put one on my new skiff (30 etec). I think I need a few more wraps also. My tiny tach on my old skiff (50 etec) was really stable.


Installed the Tiny Tach on my Glades X 2013, worked for about 2 years and moisture clouded the view port. No longer is working, ebay has knock offs for very low pricing.


----------



## SCRedfish (Jan 12, 2016)

I just received a call from support at tiny tach. I was told to put 2 wraps on lowest plug wire. Cut excess off and change to 720. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> Installed the Tiny Tach on my Glades X 2013, worked for about 2 years and moisture clouded the view port. No longer is working, ebay has knock offs for very low pricing.



That's disappointing. The tiny tach on my BT I bought in 2006 was still working great when I sold it last October.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't waste money on the knockoffs. They are very poor quality and will crap out in a few hours if they work that long. Tiny Tach is not as weatherproof as is could be. I also had one fog up and fail after a year or two.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

My tiny tach for my yama 50 2S crapped out after only a few months of use, I am assuming the battery went dead.


----------



## SCRedfish (Jan 12, 2016)

I moved it lowest plug and changed to 720. I think 2 wraps and cutting excess red wire may do the trick. I am trying to get accurate rpms for prop.


----------

